# Vivs for the credti ctrunch



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone would be interested in a cheap alternative to beech vivs?

Would you be interested in a 4x2x2 viv that costs £60 and can come in any colour you wish?


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

any pics?


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

not at the moment as only have ones I have made for myself and they have not been painted.

Will try and get one made to show what they would look like


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

ill keep watching then, might be intersted


----------



## lincsflier (May 28, 2009)

Interested here too.


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

retri said:


> Just wondering if anyone would be interested in a cheap alternative to beech vivs?
> 
> Would you be interested in a 4x2x2 viv that costs £60 and can come in any colour you wish?



So what is it made out of??
And will you be delivering?


----------



## adamobie1 (May 27, 2009)

*Vivs*

How about a pic of the obe you have, to give us an idea as to what they look like? Also what are they made of?

Thanks


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pic would be good mate.
I might be interested myself


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

im interested too..................pics please


----------



## LUISSSSSSSS (Jan 8, 2009)

Im interested, any pics yet?


----------



## edgley (Feb 7, 2009)

im interested, but would you do different sizes, what material are you using? what would come with the vivs?


----------



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

Its surely going to be mdf if hes "got to paint it " ?


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Pics and a bit more infomation would help.


----------

